# Fly Rod and Reel 4 Sale



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a Penn International 2.5G with a spare spool in good condition both spools have line and backing also has owners manual. The rod is a Sage 2 piece RPL rod 9 weight. The rod looks brand new and comes with rod sock and aluminium tube. Asking $350 obo for everything pm me or call 850-529-8647. Thanks Justin


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*...that is tempting...*

...might have to take up "flail fishing"...


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Make me an offer on it


----------



## Thrillbillies (Apr 3, 2010)

*Have a photo*

Do you happen to have a photo of it. Im mostly interested in the reel!!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I cant believe you are having trouble selling a sage! Someone buy this thing, you will have a solid rod that you could pass down to your youngins for sure.


----------



## Thrillbillies (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm hoping it stay for a couple more days I really would like the penn fly reel. Thats a good sage rod just all my rods are four piece. But to have a sage I dont think I would leave it at home


----------



## bthagewood (Jun 27, 2011)

still for sale?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jeez, someone buy this thing


----------

